# Welney nature reserve



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

This Afternoon/evening my Daughters class are going to watch up to
9,000 Artic swans on the marshes.


It's going to be a cold event I think,but at least the Swan's will feel at Home.


Anybody been ?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

We went up to Welney to see the swans in January 2009. The weather was slightly warmer than it is at the moment, but not much. 

Although most of the swans were out on the surrounding wetlands during the day, there were still plenty around the (heated) viewing gallery - especially when the wardens started spreading the feed.

One unexpected sighting - and an unwelcome one as far as the wardens were concerned - was a mink that trotted across the balcony a couple of feet away from us. It was known to regularly raid the feed stores, but on this occasion, it disappeared into the long grass almost at out feet and reappeared a couple of seconds later dragging a large (dead) rabbit.

Mike


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

loughrigg said:


> One unexpected sighting - and an unwelcome one as far as the wardens were concerned - was a mink that trotted across the balcony a couple of feet away from us. It was known to regularly raid the feed stores, but on this occasion, it disappeared into the long grass almost at out feet and reappeared a couple of seconds later dragging a large (dead) rabbit.
> 
> Mike


 8O Hope they don't see anything like that :!:

I expect the School will provide free counselling :lol:


----------

